# Over 40 Section



## ukpitbull

*Should there be an over 40 section?*​
Hell yes, Us oldies need to stick together. 3862.30%No, I havn't started ****ing my self yet.... 69.84%Not that bothered.1727.87%


----------



## ukpitbull

I've searched and can't find anything on this (Might be doing it wrong though) so I appologize if its been posted before.

Anyway, Since i'm new and at the ripe old age of 41, I was hoping there might be a possibility of an over 40 section for us older gentelmen & ladies....

This isn't because I don't like talking to the younger members, but its because priorities change as you get older and so does the way our body works.

Anyway thats my idea .........


----------



## Ironclad

> 1st!
> 
> Sadly (ish) i 40 now so i have to agree.


41 now...

Section didn't get the nod then?


----------



## xzx

I'm 48 years young and think this is a great idea. Ther'd hopefully be plenty to discuss on male HRT


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Great idea:thumb:


----------



## The Project

Will be there in a year so yes


----------



## ukpitbull

Come on lads, if your 40 or over, Give you opinions....... We could have zimmer frame parties, Discuss were to get the cheapest incontinence pads, Were to get our false teeth cleaned, were to get the best pension book covers and more....lol

Seriously though....... It could give newbies like me the chance to speak to others of the same age range about their experiences in the Gym etc....

So come on guys and join "*The Pension Posse*"


----------



## manson

lol "pension posse" hey i dont need a zimmer frame, my teeth are my own, i dont require penie pads lol but damn i wish i could remember when it was going to be a fart and when it wasnt. 

think it would be a good idea as our bodies react very differently arnt most of the mods here in our age group?


----------



## IanStu

Its quite a good idea but I dont know if it'd work...I tend to chat to people because of their personality rather than their age...of all the people I regularly talk with only one is older than me...most are 20 years or more younger but we seem to have a surprising amount in common...being over 40 is a pretty tenious connection to have its own section.

You could just start a thread called "over 40 lounge" or something and see how that goes...might be worth a shot


----------



## d4ead

yeh ian what would you do without us ehh??????


----------



## Sylar

ukpitbull said:


> I've searched and can't find anything on this (Might be doing it wrong though) so I appologize if its been posted before.
> 
> Anyway, Since i'm new and at the ripe old age of 41, I was hoping there might be a possibility of an over 40 section for us older gentelmen & ladies....
> 
> This isn't because I don't like talking to the younger members, but its because priorities change as you get older and so does the way our body works.
> 
> Anyway thats my idea .........


But then people will want a 'Teen only section' - then a 20s, 30s section etc - just leads to segregation of the board IMO. We have a PM system if you want to chat to your fellow geriatrics in privacy.

I do think it's a good idea all you old bastards get rounded up together and incarcerated in your own little section tho. But I hope you don't expect access to the rest of the board once this comes into force?  :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> Its quite a good idea but I dont know if it'd work...I tend to chat to people because of their personality rather than their age...of all the people I regularly talk with only one is older than me...most are 20 years or more younger but we seem to have a surprising amount in common...being over 40 is a pretty tenious connection to have its own section.
> 
> You could just start a thread called "over 40 lounge" or something and see how that goes...might be worth a shot


pointless for you muppet man...4 years and you will be booted out of it anyway.............

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> yeh ian what would you do without us ehh??????


true enough....no way i could go to the toilet on my own these days...your always there with a helping hand


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> pointless for you muppet man...4 years and you will be booted out of it anyway.............
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


yeah I lnow its frightening...still better than the alternative I guess


----------



## Kezz

48 this year!!!!!! it would be a good idea to have a section


----------



## Guest

But then there'd have to be a teen section etc etc


----------



## Slamdog

i'm not that bothered about it tbh... and i'm 43 next week....

I think if you split the board too much it loses its sense of community and the general feel changes.


----------



## brett the heart

i agree im 46 yrs and it would be good to talk to other people in my own years at least we would understand what we are experienceing


----------



## falcou

I am 48 and train since I have 16 , first contest in 1985.

falcou


----------



## Jungle

Just start an over 40 thread


----------



## Mars

Sylar said:


> But then people will want a 'Teen only section' - then a 20s, 30s section etc - just leads to segregation of the board IMO. We have a PM system if you want to chat to your fellow geriatrics in privacy.
> 
> I do think it's a good idea all you old bastards get rounded up together and incarcerated in your own little section tho. But I hope you don't expect access to the rest of the board once this comes into force?  :thumb:


Right, thats it, iv'e had just about enough of you bloody adolescents  .

Ok, so i'm getting on a bit, but i can still shag like an 18yr old :lol: .

49 next month, so i'm soon starting an over 50's forum,

anyone, hellooooooo.


----------



## essexboy

mars1960 said:


> Right, thats it, iv'e had just about enough of you bloody adolescents  .
> 
> Ok, so i'm getting on a bit, but i can still shag like an 18yr old :lol: .
> 
> 49 next month, so i'm soon starting an over 50's forum,
> 
> anyone, hellooooooo.


im with you Mars!! if you know of any 18 year olds going spare???old gits rule!!


----------



## Sylar

mars1960 said:


> Right, thats it, iv'e had just about enough of you bloody adolescents  .
> 
> Ok, so i'm getting on a bit, but i can still shag like an 18yr old :lol: .
> 
> 49 next month, so i'm soon starting an over 50's forum,
> 
> anyone, hellooooooo.


You shag like an 18yr old huh? You mean unrhythmic and blow your load in 2 mins then?? :laugh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xzx

mars1960 said:


> Right, thats it, iv'e had just about enough of you bloody adolescents  .
> 
> Ok, so i'm getting on a bit, but i can still shag like an 18yr old :lol: .
> 
> 49 next month, so i'm soon starting an over 50's forum,
> 
> anyone, hellooooooo.


Test talking?


----------



## Old Man GABA

It could be good as training and AAS use differs as you age.

They have an over 40s section on some US boards where they talk alot about HRT but not much of that go's on in the UK like the US.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I'm almost there (40), never felt better. :bounce:


----------



## Squeeeze

dan05 said:


> But then there'd have to be a teen section etc etc


So name some issues that are unique to teens only in the same way that

Slowing metabolism

Slower recovery

Reducing test

are unique to those over 40??


----------



## oscarover40

All for it, had to change a few things when 40 came and passed. A few aces and pains here and there, would be good to talk to others.


----------



## Sylar

Why don't all you old farts just use this thread to talk about the war, your p!ss stained sheets and the ridiculous price of bread and sh1t these days?

You can get one of the mods to change the topic to '*Geriatrics Grotto*', or something... :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Sylar said:


> Why don't all you old farts just use this thread to talk about the war, your p!ss stained sheets and the ridiculous price of bread and sh1t these days?
> 
> You can get one of the mods to change the topic to '*Geriatrics Grotto*', or something... :lol:


Dont forget us old farts worked to give you the freedoms in life you have today :cursing:

REP


----------



## Replicator

I will be looking for an over 50's bit then as I am 54 !!!!

REP


----------



## Sylar

Replicator said:


> I will be looking for an over 50's bit then as I am 54 !!!!
> 
> REP


You may also want to look for the sense of humour section and the appropriate use of exclamation marks section...!!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Mars

God i hope i don't turn into a foul mouthed old git when i hit the big 50 next year. :lol: .


----------



## Replicator

Sylar said:


> You may also want to look for the sense of humour section and the appropriate use of exclamation marks section...!!!!!!!! :cursing:


Sad Sad Sad !!!

Shame on you fella ..no respect for your elders at all.

Goodbye to you forever


----------



## Sylar

Replicator said:


> Sad Sad Sad !!!
> 
> Shame on you fella ..no respect for your elders at all.
> 
> Goodbye to you forever


First off, I was clearly not being serious in any of my posts on the previous page.

Second, you don't know anything about me as a person, so I'd appreciate it if you keep you Ad hominem character attacks to yourself.

Third, shame on you for using foul, directly insulting language against me in your post which got deleted above Mars' earlier. If I called you an 'asswipe' and told you 'to go **** yourself' - You wouldn't like that to much now, would you?

Fourth, I suggest you take that stick out of ar$e and lighten up a bit.

Fifth, Byeeee.


----------



## hackskii

50 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## manaja

44 in a couple of weeks , my girlfriend is 28...says ive got a better bod than sum blokes in their 30s, good ego boost ! lol.


----------



## Replicator

Sylar said:


> First off, I was clearly not being serious in any of my posts on the previous page.
> 
> Second, you don't know anything about me as a person, so I'd appreciate it if you keep you Ad hominem character attacks to yourself.
> 
> Third, shame on you for using foul, directly insulting language against me in your post which got deleted above Mars' earlier. If I called you an 'asswipe' and told you 'to go **** yourself' - You wouldn't like that to much now, would you?
> 
> Fourth, I suggest you take that stick out of ar$e and lighten up a bit.
> 
> Fifth, Byeeee.


   

bwahahahahahaahahahhahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahah

aahahahahhahaahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha

bwahahahahahaahahahhahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahah

aahahahahhahaahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha

bwahahahahahaahahahhahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahah

aahahahahhahaahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adlewar

are we talking actual age or mental age?


----------



## bassmonster

I actually feel quite young again :tongue:

I hope i'll still be training well into my 40s....


----------



## Kezz

50 next year :scared:


----------



## ShaunMc

41 next month ... i now feel old knowing there will be a special section on here for me:confused1:


----------



## Lifting49

49 and on course in my [email protected] Project (Really Fit at Fifty) - definitely interested in a 40+ thread guys ...


----------



## gearchange

Id love to see an over 40s section:thumb:


----------



## Was_Eric

what about over 35s and under 40s?

that would be a good section


----------



## vetran

ha ill push your trolley for ya,you seem easily pleased lol.


----------



## stonecoldzero

46.


----------



## hertderg

I've just reached the 40+ club TODAY, count me in


----------

